

Ask HN: SV/SF or NYC? - mkrecny

Would you choose to be a technologist in SV/SF or NYC? Why?
======
mindcrime
If I had to pick between the two, I'd go for SV/SF, due to the weather if
nothing else. I'm from a fairly southern location (North Carolina) and I have
NO desire to live anywhere where it routinely gets any colder than it does
here.

